# Blood Work Confusion



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I am having to move my appointment again, but had the nurse send me my blood work as I was completely not feeling good. She only ordered the normal test and not any to check out the level of my hashimotos. 
Should they be checking each time I go or is this normal. I still haven't got my blood work done as I am waiting for closer to my appointment. 
This was a long battle to get properly diagnosed and I still they are blaming a lot of my symptoms on emotional problems.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> She only ordered the normal test


What test would this be? Antibodies are usually checked 1x, not ongoing

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will tell you exactly what the active thyroid hormones are in your system. Both should be at 3/4 of range.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, it would help if you would tell us exactly what test you think need to be run.

Antibodies tests are most often just run once. No point in running it another time.


----------

